# Thanks Prairiewolf



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

:clapclap:My new calls came in today !!! Thanks Ed. Now I need to learn how to use that mini howler since I have never used a hand howler before...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If have much trouble email me and I will try and give you some instructions on it. Mainly put the toneboard all the way in your mouth until your lips touch the body and use slight pressure with your lips and blow. This will give you a medium howl (not real high pitch) If you want a highet pitch pull the call out from your mouth a little and use your teeth on the reed instead. The mini howler is made to be used very easily so let me know if you still have trouble.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Arroooooooooooo

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks again I have been working with it today... Sounds great even for a new hand call user...


----------

